# Sleeping kitty



## nixie (Nov 21, 2013)

Tittle says it all lol


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Wonderful! Our cat, Stretch, is an Orange Tabby, too.


----------



## nixie (Nov 21, 2013)

Awwww they just steal ones heart don't they


----------

